
Rescuing Economics from Neoliberalism - FabHK
http://bostonreview.net/class-inequality/dani-rodrik-rescuing-economics-neoliberalism
======
FabHK
An excellent related book is James Kwak's * Economism - Bad Economics and the
Rise of Inequality*, a critique of taking simple Econ 101 models for gospel
and using them to justify "neoliberal" policies often benefitting elites.

[https://economism.net](https://economism.net)

------
FabHK
Oh, sorry, (double) dupe.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15656725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15656725)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15646723](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15646723)

